# Top Apps For Mac



## Rall (Dec 19, 2017)

Guys, what are your favorite apps?


----------



## SGilbert (Dec 19, 2017)

No one can answer for anyone other than themselves.
Check out MacUpdate.com or Apple's App Store for the largest listings


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 19, 2017)

Favorite app to do what? I have several, but each has its special job. Each is tops in my book.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 3, 2018)

These are just a few I can remember:


LibreOffice

Handbrake

CoconutBattery - If you use a Mac Laptop

Yasu

ScreenFlow


----------



## AnasDilshad (Jan 16, 2018)

When you're talking on mac you'll be remembered some really good apps on mac. But here i mentioned my favorite apps list on mac for you 
1. Uncluttler 
2. Pixelmator
3. Productivity 
4. Reader 3
Here are my favorite apps for mac ..


----------



## Frankwer (Feb 9, 2018)

my favorite apps for Mac include:
Pixelmator - edit photos
CleanMyMac - clean and speed up Mac
MacX Video Converter Pro - download, compress and convert 4K HD video


----------



## LaraBextor (Mar 21, 2018)

my favorite apps for Mac:
Pixelmator - the best for edit photos, draw or paint.
Spark  -  email app.
App Cleaner & Uninstaller - uninstall unneeded apps permanently.
Open Oficce - Compatible with other major office suites, Apache OpenOffice is free to download and use.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 28, 2018)

There are countless useful apps for Mac. Personally, I am a big fan of irreplaceable apps. But the most useful app is SyncMate, I suppose. This app makes my life much easier, it helps to sync data on your Mac and multiple devices  https://www.sync-mac.com/


----------



## AHB (Feb 19, 2019)

My top apps are (top meaning most often used):

Firefox
Thunderbird
NeoOffice
Maps (Apple)
Sketchup
Curio
Virtualbox with WinXP (a couple apps that will not work anyhow else)
MacXVideoConverter
Handbrake
Photoshop Elements
Chronicle
iSee
SuperDuper!
Disk Utility

Background apps:
Boom
Pivot
Karabiner-Elements
Alfred
Time Machine


----------



## alina104 (May 3, 2022)

My favorite app is *advanced uninstall manager* - 
Remove Unnecessary Apps.
*Duplicate Photos Fixer Pro* - 
Search for and remove duplicate photos.
*Mackeeper* - 
clean and secure your Mac.


----------



## Satcomer (May 6, 2022)

My favorite apps are:
1. Onyx
2. EtreCheck Pro
3. CyberDuck
4. LibreOffice - You have choose that Silicon version
5. iStat Menus
6. Pixelmator Pro

All these programs are either Universal or Silicon!


----------



## chevy (May 8, 2022)

My favs:
Blender-OpenSCAD
Atom
PyCharm-VSCode
Arduino
Ultimaker Cura
Safari-Firefox
ShotCut
ImageCapture
Photos-GraphicConverter-DxO-Pixelmator

My fun:
Music
Mini Motorways
Railroad Tycoon

Because I need it:
MS Office Suite


----------

